# Gipsies Tent Inn, Dudley - June 2012 (Pic Heavy)



## rectory-rat (Jun 8, 2012)

After seeing many reports on this place, I decided I had fallen in love with it and simply had to visit. It was pretty sad to see the state of it now, the poor place really is a mess, with huge water ingress and evidence of rough sleeping and drug use, as well as increasingly fewer bits and pieces hanging round.

However, it was still well worth the nine hours spent on trains to get there, and I still love the place 

The piccies:























































































Whilst in Dudley, I noticed it has loads of dereliction...I feel a road trip may be in order sometime soon...











Cheers for looking in dudes 

-RR


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 8, 2012)

The small places always have great stuff to photograph!

Great pics and thanks for posting them up dude!

PS, the Cavendis House looks huge! Planning applications went in last month to build a multi-million pound food store there. http://www.dudleynews.co.uk/news/local/9683777.Cavendish_House_supermarket_plans_move_forward/


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 8, 2012)

I know wot u mean mate...i wish folks wud stop nicking stuff, there will only be a broken chair left if i ever get up there! Seen such amazin pics from a few yr ago, perfect time capsule then. U can only photo wots there so u did well mate.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 8, 2012)

You could have stood the poor piano back up  Good report, I'd love to see that place one day...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 8, 2012)

hay well done a lovely report..nice to see the bits i saw more recently are still there...a big shame about the vandalism in the place, but its what we have to learn to live with now adays, such mindless folk about...good for you for travelling so far also, dudley is falling at its knees and every corner has something to splore however alot of the places are littered with needles and been extensivly trashed..but none the less thes stilll some real little gems like this one amongst them..thanks for sharing this.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2012)

I,m surprised there is something left! its really getting trashed now,your right there is loads of dereliction in and around Dudley, Cavendish House is due to be demolished! the local authority leadership has just changed so hopefully the place may just get a much needed boost,thanks for sharing.


----------



## abel101 (Jun 8, 2012)

seeing this report, I may have to make a trip to visit a few friends up in Dudley, even if its for a day to see this 
Nice selection of photos aswel.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, much appreciated as always 

The Cavendish House stuff looks interesting, hopefully I'll be able to have a go at it when I return...and you're certainly right, there was dereliction on every corner...

It is sad to see it as it is now, hopefully there is still a future for the old place and its contents, I really did feel the urge to start stacking up all the paperwork and move it into the slightly drier rooms. And the piano....well lets just say its bloody heavy lol 

Cheers for looking y'all 

-RR


----------



## TranKmasT (Jun 8, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> .....good for you for travelling so far........



I was thinking the same thing. I do admire your determination and effort, quite a gamble coming all that way but it paid off. Good pictures and thanks for the update.

Also I've had my eye on cavendish house for quite a while. Hope someone gets a look before it's demolished(hopefully me )


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 8, 2012)

Also I've had my eye on cavendish house for quite a while. Hope someone gets a look before it's demolished(hopefully me )[/QUOTE]

same here.....


----------



## sonyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice post, and you got some great pics. thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 8, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I do admire your determination and effort, quite a gamble coming all that way but it paid off.
> 
> Also I've had my eye on cavendish house for quite a while. Hope someone gets a look before it's demolished(hopefully me )



Thanks very much, yeah it was a bit of a risk. But sometimes I just get days I wanna get on a train and splore somewhere a bit far away. Would be good to see some pics inside it, I'll hopefully be making a return attempt before demolition... 



sonyes said:


> Nice post, and you got some great pics. thanks for sharing ;-)



Thanks very much 

-RR


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 9, 2012)

great piks of an interesting place and attire


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 9, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Is that HRD or is that what you were really wearing lol



Haha, no colour editing involved, I was having a bit of a red day lol  Not really a practical splore outfit though 

-RR


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 9, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Top man, cheers RR will shout you when heading up ur way



Aha, that's cool bud, should be down your way soon hopefully, I'll drop you a message if I am


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 9, 2012)

NINE HOURS!! Fair play! Some nice pics there...


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 9, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> NINE HOURS!! Fair play! Some nice pics there...



Haha, didn't realise you'd all be so surprised at the travel time, but then I suppose I'm probably alone in quite enjoying travel time  Thanks for the comments 

-RR


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely find  Love the old song sheets.
Little tip.....next time you spend 9 hours on the train to get in somewhere, don't wear bright pink


----------



## deathhormone (Jun 22, 2012)

I went into here not to long back, about end of may. It had been a year sice I last went inside. I was hoping to show my girlfriend some of the cool stuff there, and to get her to gripes with camera. sucks that it's bee so trashed sice my last vist 

For those wondering, The Metro pub is owned by the Taxi compay next door. At one point it had been broken into by cooper theifs, ***********************


However a friend of mine said his friends got inside for some graffti tag sessions (not that crap chav kind, the cool artisic ones) So I'm not sure on the state of that now.

If anyone wants to do a few explores in or around dudley, lemme know. Like TranKmasT. I'm a dudley local


----------



## Skipper (Jun 28, 2012)

Back to the Future???


----------



## NitroNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

great place..tryin to persuade mum to take me here..looks ace!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

*******************************************************

Nice report dude, youmwere very lucky not to meet and scaggs being there for nine hours!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

Skipper said:


> Back to the Future???



Wow................


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments again guys, glad you've enjoyed it. The difference between my shots and that original bar one is just crazy 

~RR


----------



## Alex999 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, what a place. 
I wish to go there and see it. this is a great place for tourist and visitors. I also heard about it from my friend.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 10, 2012)

Some nice pix there matey!!!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 10, 2012)

Alex999 said:


> Wow, what a place.
> I wish to go there and see it. this is a great place for tourist and visitors. I also heard about it from my friend.



Thanks, it is an awesome place. Hoping you don't mean 'tourists' in the way it could be interpreted though...I mean we don't really want guided tours running through the place


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 10, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Some nice pix there matey!!!



Thanks dude, much appreciated


----------



## Wilko (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm only 5 mins down the road from Dudley so of your down here again hit me up!!


----------



## rectory-rat (Aug 27, 2012)

Wilko said:


> I'm only 5 mins down the road from Dudley so of your down here again hit me up!!



Shall do, it is most certainly on my list of places to revisit 

~RR


----------

